# Has anyone used a place like Kinkos, OfficeMax, Staples, etc to print heat transfers?



## Ezra4ever (May 11, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting into and tinkering with heat pressing.

Has anyone ever used other printing services like Fed Ex office Kinkos, Office Depot, etc...to print the transfers?


----------



## debiak (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Quick heat press ?....*

I can't help you with the artwork, but you can e-mail [redacted] or help with the heat press. 40 years of experience.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------



## SnapHappy (Feb 25, 2015)

I am going to resurrect this thread. I have been searching this forum for an answer to the question of the OP. I need to print about 4-6 shirts. Black and gray shirts. Simple oblong logo with Black, white, red. I am going to use H&M or American apparel shirts. They just need to look decent for a few days, don't have to wash. 

I want to go to Office Max, Kinkos, Staples, etc. I can buy the transfer paper. Has anyone done this? What paper did you get? Were they cool with you bringing your paper. Should I call a head and ask? I am in the Bay Area so if anyone has specific advice for this location also that would be awesome.


----------



## tprinters (Aug 28, 2014)

I would just call. I would be hesitant to run a customer's transfer paper, we damaged a copier fuser testing transfer papers. If your using black and gray shirts then are you transfering the transfer to cloth for the white?.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

SnapHappy said:


> I am going to resurrect this thread. I have been searching this forum for an answer to the question of the OP. I need to print about 4-6 shirts. Black and gray shirts. Simple oblong logo with Black, white, red. I am going to use H&M or American apparel shirts. They just need to look decent for a few days, don't have to wash.
> 
> I want to go to Office Max, Kinkos, Staples, etc. I can buy the transfer paper. Has anyone done this? What paper did you get? Were they cool with you bringing your paper. Should I call a head and ask? I am in the Bay Area so if anyone has specific advice for this location also that would be awesome.


Stahls will print just about anything with a $25 min.

Look up digital expressprint. Their site can be kind of confusing...


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Why would you go to one of them places to print a transfer when you can do it at home. They won't know to print the design in reverse or mirror. How arts you going to put the transfers on the shirts. Heat press cause a regular iron won't work


----------

